# Silver Dollars



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i have a school of 4 silver dollars i just picked up for my spare 75g i was wondering if they will b fine on a diet of hikari bio gold.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

they will be fine on a diet of anything...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't listen to marco. Hikari Bio Gold should be fine. What I would also do is like once a week or something give them some cucumber or other vegetables.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Don't listen to marco. Hikari Bio Gold should be fine. What I would also do is like once a week or something give them some cucumber or other vegetables.


your mother cuts the crusts off my sandwiches....


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

marco said:


> Don't listen to marco. Hikari Bio Gold should be fine. What I would also do is like once a week or something give them some cucumber or other vegetables.


your mother cuts the crusts off my sandwiches....
[/quote]


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

marco said:


> Don't listen to marco. Hikari Bio Gold should be fine. What I would also do is like once a week or something give them some cucumber or other vegetables.


your mother cuts the crusts off my sandwiches....
[/quote]

This is a family forum. Im not even going to say what your mother does for me.... Unfortunately she sucks at it though.

To the OP... Silver dollars are vegetarians. So try and make sure you give them some fresh veggies every once and awhile.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I was joking Zanni when I called your Reds SIlver Dollars. But now , with all this knowledge you have of silver dollars , Im not so sure anymore.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Us And Them said:


> I was joking Zanni when I called your Reds SIlver Dollars. But now , with all this knowledge you have of silver dollars , Im not so sure anymore.


I was going to get Silver dollars if I couldn't get any type of piranha. We have silver dollars all over here they are cool fish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely. Silver dollars are very easy to care for. Silver dollars were actually my first fish ever when I was a child.


----------

